# 1970's Garnet H-Zog speaker out, etc.



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have a 1970's Garnet H-Zog (Herzog). I've noticed that it has an *8ohm* 1/4" jack on the back of the unit. I've never attempted to use this feature.

If I understand correctly, I just have to plug in a 1/4" male speaker cable into the jack and attached the other end to an 8ohm speaker, right? In effect, it would be like a 5w champ pushing whatever speaker cab I have?

I have two combo amps - a 1x12 and a 1x15. Both have 8 ohm speakers.

Thanks for any input you may have.

Ps. Is it a good idea to have a 3 prong cord installed instead of the stock 2 prong on the H-Zog? 

The 2 prong will conveniently fit into the 2 prong electrical outlet on the back of my 1x15 (1964 Fender Pro) but I don't want to be electrocuted!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The dirty little secret, if it still is, is that the Herzog is merely a Champ with a buffered line out. Mine doesn't, or didn't have a speaker out but I put one in. Yours saves you the trouble. Go for it.
A 3-prong is always a good idea.


----------



## mccormickanalog (Aug 11, 2015)

They sound awesome plugged into a cab too


----------

